# A Baby Boy Room



## sechome (Sep 17, 2005)

After five girls, I finally have a son.  He has his own room but I am clueless as to how to decorate it or set it up.  Right now we have a brown nursery dresser with hutch in there, tv, and daybed.  I need to put his crib in there, but the room is so small that I think I may have to take down the daybed in order for it to fit.  If I do that, any suggestions on what I can put in there for extra sleeping space?  Also, what is a good color to paint the walls...his theme is going to be sports, blue, red, brown pattern (it's at Babies R Us) Help...I'm hopeless


----------



## HandyWoman (Sep 19, 2005)

well first why do need extra sleeping space in his room? If you need it get a blown up matterss that way it is tucked away when not in use
Second if his decor is red blue brown you could paint each wall a diffrent color or do those colors in stripes
A nice blue rug also would be nice
And Congrats to you!


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 20, 2005)

Hello,
I would wallpaper the room  There are alot of fun patterens to choose from and wallpaper last much longer than paint. Some of my customers paint 2 wall and paper the other 2 walls. Some will just paper one feature wall and paint the other 3 and than put a really fun border around at any hight. It
is endless what you can do.Let your imagination run wild.
Take care,
John


----------



## Kashmir (Sep 23, 2005)

Ok sorry paint last longer than wallpaper and is ALOT easier to change as he get older
Wallpaper is a PAIN to take down!
They do make these I am sure what you call them but you just put them on your wall s and can change them around or take them down w/o teraing your walls almost like stickers but without the risk of messing up yours walls
I got some at wal mart in the Princess Desgin of course my little girl lol 
She moves them aroudn eery so often and loves the look


----------



## fauxer (Sep 24, 2005)

You must remember they will grow up so you want something will be easy to change
Paint is super easy to change and not expensive either unless you want a mural down then you get a mural that will grow with them 
I have to come in a tell people all the time they have to pay someone to take down the wall paper and if they make a huge mess in the sheet rock that will have to be fix also before I can paint It is not bad I will patch it myself
Also paint it easy to touch up once they get older and start making marks on the wall
Wallpaper is great if you have terriabley damaged walls or want to cover up another wallpaper pattern also if you are sure you want to keep for sometime
The choice is yours but estimates is a good way to find out what you can afford and keep the kids in mind also
They will draw on the walls and make a mess I know I have 3 girls Lord Help me haha I am always touching up our walls


----------



## Paper Hanger (Sep 24, 2005)

Wallpaper becomes hard to remove when the walls are not prepared properly by the paperhanger. There is nothing like the warmth wallpaper can add to a room. There are also many tricks to wallaper removal that it can be done with out destroying the walls. 
John


----------



## confused (Oct 5, 2005)

I have to agree that wall-papering seems like a more permanent decor than painting.  I would paint and perhaps stensil or even use the borders - these are easier to change when he gets older.  But congratulations on your baby boy.


----------



## adampeters (Apr 23, 2010)

The baby room will be something that a baby can feel safe in and feel at ease in. It will need to be decorated to bare all of this in mind and to getting the balance right is not always easy. There is such a big choice to choose from so it will all be down to a personal taste but the best thing to do is not to over do it too much. It can be an exciting time decorating the baby room and some people even like to show their creative side by designing their own stencils and patterns.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Dec 7, 2010)

DesigningWoman1 said:


> Congratulations on your baby boy, sechome!  With 6 children, you really have your hands full.  I would suggest painting the room since time and energy are probably very limited.  Be sure to use a no-VOC (volatile organic compound) paint so you wont have any odor.  The latex paint will clean up with water and soap.  To add some interest, add some wall graphics (fatheads).  They have many sports themes and teams.
> 
> Best wishes!



...uh, the original post is from 05' I think junior is in kindergarten by now, but I'm sure they appreciate the congrats just the same.


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 8, 2010)

Congrats on your boy ! I have two and they can be a handful, much different than girls, but lots of fun.  I'll probably soon be changing their room from nursery animals to a sports theme.  We already have an NFL  & Indiana Pacers poster hung over the Giraffe.  It's so cute - I'll be sad to change it. 
I did a light blue faux finish to somewhat resemble clouds on all 4 walls then drew & painted huge animals on three of the walls.  I'd suggest maybe blue walls - that can always stay.  Then add your browns & reds with accents. They do have sports themed stickie designs for not too much money that are easily removed. Check out Lowes, HD or even Wal Mart, paint stores...
 You could also do a stripe below the chair rail in brown & red if you wanted to. Or have a sports themed mural painted on 1 wall.
Babies -R Us may even have a wall paper border to match your bedding, borders aren't usually that difficult to change. I'd hang it low for baby to enjoy as he grows.
Also blue & brown is a pretty & popular combination.  Maybe paint 1 wall brown, then use red as accents with pillows, rugs,...
Good Luck


----------



## granite-girl (Dec 8, 2010)

Geez - me neither. Sorry sechome ! 
gotogregg - cool fan !  What's the diff between Bears blue & Cubs blue ?  All I know is sorry Colts Blue - right now. Matter of fact that's what my boys' room is slowly evolving into.


----------



## Alyssa (Dec 9, 2010)

The color combination sounds really pretty! You can paint the walls creme with navy molding. It's so soft and still boyish. Also a bed in a nursery usually looks overcrowded. Is someone else sleeping in the room also? You can put in a recliner for you to dose on.


----------



## DIYHomeDesign (Jun 14, 2011)

Maybe you could focus on colors rather than objects, if that makes sense? I like the idea of reds, and other bright colors, but maybe wait on the sports theme til he's a little older (assuming he likes sports). That way you won't have to worry about getting everything to match a pattern.


----------



## Alyssa (Jun 15, 2011)

I recliner is a good place to rock the baby & to use a an extra sleeping space. The pattern sounds busy so I would probably go with cream walls.


----------



## RD55 (Aug 11, 2011)

it sounds like you are going to have to take the day bed out to put the crib in. maybe a futon would use less space? and as far as the color of the walls....i would do blue. it'll be a color he can always use. red isn't good at all for wall paint.


----------



## aanyas (Sep 23, 2011)

confused said:


> I have to agree that wall-papering seems like a more permanent decor than painting.  I would paint and perhaps stensil or even use the borders - these are easier to change when he gets older.  But congratulations on your baby boy.




I am also agree on that.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 26, 2011)

You can put in a recliner. It's a comfortable place to feed and rock the baby and can also be used for sleeping. It's usually an even better option than a daybed.


----------



## campbellsoup (Oct 28, 2011)

i wouldn't put an extra sleeping space in. it's not necessary in my opinion. a rocking chair or recliner would be fine


----------



## shainakhan (Dec 26, 2011)

When its about painting a boy's room you can play safe with the colour blue. If the area of the room is cramped then you can go for light blue and if its spacious you can go for darker tones.

You can opt for built in furniture t5hat can be fixed on the walls, this will save your space problem and make your room look bigger giving your kid more space to play around.


----------

